# What sight 7 pin Axel armourtech or 7 pin Spot Hogg Hog it to line up with 1/4 peep



## gedster86 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey guys, im looking into buying one of the two sights listed above, The problem is i dont know if ill be able to see the entire outter sight housing to line up with my Specialty archery product 1/4 inch peep sight. Specialtly archery products claims that its a 1/4 inch peep but once you screw in the verifier its much smaller. I want the 7 pin model for shooting and practicing long distances. This means ill need the larger sight housing if i picked the spot hogg Hog itt. Does anyone have any advice on if ill be able to line up my peep ring with my sight housing, or will the sight housing be to large? or does anyone know which sight housing is smaller the Axel or the large guard spot hogg hogg it??? has one one else had this problem? thanks.


----------

